# Gyroidite Scavenger hunt on now!



## Bcat (Apr 26, 2018)

The scavenger hunt starts today! 

what do you think of the event so far?


----------



## quinnetmoi (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm hoping someone can let me in on some tips and tricks to finding them.
I've only found one; which was in a beach tree.

I am desperate to unlock everything!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 26, 2018)

I got a fair share from doing requests for animals but I'm not able to find all that many scattered around either. Not sure if I'll be able to complete the event as some of the items need a lot of gyroids.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm a little miffed that some of the new stuff added with the scavenger hunt requires leaf tickets.  Nintendo seems to be trying to find a way to make the game 100 percent dependent on leaf tickets to be honest.  First the fortune cookies, which I'm refusing to collect so I don't have to buy lots of leaf tickets to unlock the furniture and now craftable furniture added during events.

I might not do the two leaf ticket items for this event.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 26, 2018)

quinnetmoi said:


> I'm hoping someone can let me in on some tips and tricks to finding them.
> I've only found one; which was in a beach tree.
> 
> I am desperate to unlock everything!



Check the trees, the ground and behind things at the following places: OK Motor area, waterfall area, fruit tree area, beach, island area and the market place. They're fairly easy to spot so just keep looking. ^.^ Have you only collected one or started only finding one at a time ?

I love the rewards we can craft from this event. <3 I'm so happy to see that the Isabelle hat isn't that expensive because I was worried it would cost 100 Leaf Tickets or more. I also love scavenger hunts in general and walking around each area looking for little gyroidites is so cute & fun. :d


----------



## quinnetmoi (Apr 26, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> Check the trees, the ground and behind things at the following places: OK Motor area, waterfall area, fruit tree area, beach, island area and the market place. They're fairly easy to spot so just keep looking. ^.^ Have you only collected one or started only finding one at a time ?
> 
> I love the rewards we can craft from this event. <3 I'm so happy to see that the Isabelle hat isn't that expensive because I was worried it would cost 100 Leaf Tickets or more. I also love scavenger hunts in general and walking around each area looking for little gyroidites is so cute & fun. :d



When I first loaded my game this morning, I had only found one around any of the areas but once the game timed out and reset, I've found 10 more! Perhaps a glitch or just bad luck on my first gathering round.

I haven't found any from animal requests though, which I saw someone mention above!


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 26, 2018)

quinnetmoi said:


> When I first loaded my game this morning, I had only found one around any of the areas but once the game timed out and reset, I've found 10 more! Perhaps a glitch or just bad luck on my first gathering round.
> 
> I haven't found any from animal requests though, which I saw someone mention above!



It was something similar to what you experienced, for me as well. The first wave of gyroidites, I found over 10 right away. Then it slowed down to a few every so often within an hour. I'm finding 4 or 5 per hour currently. Possibly a bit more ? I have gotten gyroidites as rewards from talking to my campers at my campsite.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm not too happy that the Isabelle hat costs leaf tickets, but at least it's not too many.  The items are really cute otherwise.


----------



## Flare (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow I don't really like any of this clothing tbh. I'll only be building these just for the 50 Leaf Tickets.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 26, 2018)

I live for this event it is by far my favourite so far! It’s (1) easy for this lazy arse and (2) it’s clothing which is my in game obsession!


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 27, 2018)

The Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt event seems alright so far. At the moment... I was able to get all of Reese's outfit (hat and apron) and still working on trying to get the rest before the event ends.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 27, 2018)

Found a good amount of gyroids so far and I've crafted Reese's outfit with what I've collected. It's so cute ^w^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2018)

Come on guys. Yes we don?t like micro transactions, but if we don?t buy them, then Nintendo would have to shut down this game.

I think these items are easy to get, I wonder how many I?ll have before the day is up.

Also, Mega Gyroid confirmed!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 27, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Come on guys. Yes we don’t like micro transactions, but if we don’t buy them, then Nintendo would have to shut down this game.
> 
> I think these items are easy to get, I wonder how many I’ll have before the day is up.
> 
> Also, Mega Gyroid confirmed!


Mega Gyroid?!


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm liking this event quite a bit. It's a nice break from all of the gardening events. I just wish that the isabelle hat didn't cost leaf tickets!!


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 27, 2018)

its alright. im not building the leaf ticket items.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2018)

I bought the Isabelle hat, but not the Guitar..is it worth it.


----------



## boring (Apr 27, 2018)

Ive got almost all the items already,, 3 to go I believe?? It's a goods event, a little bit of a challenge but not too tedious I'd say.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Mega Gyroid?!


Play Pokemon, you’ll get it


----------



## Soigne (Apr 27, 2018)

It's a little easy, but I hate the gardening events & never do those so I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2018)

I ended up buying the Isabelle hat because it wasn't too expensive and figured it was worth my free leaf tickets.  Isabelle's outfit is my favorite, actually.  The little tail on the skirt is an adorable touch.  c:


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 27, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Play Pokemon, you?ll get it


Oh sorry i missed the reference I?m kind of a one-game girl.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m still loving this event so much. I’ve completed it fairly quickly I’d lie it to have been slightly more challenging so I could keep playing it longer. Why do the events seem to be so hard and feel unfair and stressful or so easy we are all done days before?


----------



## boring (Apr 28, 2018)

I've got almost every item so far in the gyroid event and honestly I'm really enjoying it, the items are cute and the gyroidites are just tough enough to get enough of it's a challenge but not so tough you hate it.


----------



## Themadgamer (May 3, 2018)

What is everyone doing with all the extra gyroids once you have one or two of every item?  Just getting additional dupes?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 3, 2018)

Themadgamer said:


> What is everyone doing with all the extra gyroids once you have one or two of every item?  Just getting additional dupes?



Selling them.  They're 100 Bells each so it adds up quickly.


----------



## Themadgamer (May 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Selling them.  They're 100 Bells each so it adds up quickly.



Oooo, didn't realize that, thanks.  Now what to spend the bells on....


----------



## calamitybot (May 4, 2018)

I completed this event super quickly, save for the furniture that you need leaf tickets in order to purchase. I have 113 gyroidite just sitting in my storage now, and I'll probably sell them once the event is over.


----------



## Aaren (May 5, 2018)

For some reason, I always think gyroidites in trees are upside down.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 5, 2018)

These things are a great moneymaker, once the event is over, I’m gonna sell what I collected.


----------



## deuces (May 5, 2018)

i have one more thing to get, the reese hat, but i wanna sell them lmao. i know i'll regret not getting the ~full~ collection but i won't wear them at all. it would be different if they were dresses, not shirts  looks weird to me


----------

